# Schlachtenzauber oder Zauberschlag



## Lightsun (21. August 2007)

Hallo!
Vielleicht ist hier jemand der mir sagen kann welche der beiden Sets, also Hose und Kaputze des Schlachtenzaubers oder des Zauberschlags besser sind!
Ich bin eine Hexe geskillt auf Gebrechen! Gibt das den Ausschlag oder wonach geht es hier??ß?
Wäre sehr froh und dankbar wenn mir das bitte jemand erklären könnte!
Lightsun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apadia (21. August 2007)

Lightsun schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Vielleicht ist hier jemand der mir sagen kann welche der beiden Sets, also Hose und Kaputze des Schlachtenzaubers oder des Zauberschlags besser sind!
> Ich bin eine Hexe geskillt auf Gebrechen! Gibt das den Ausschlag oder wonach geht es hier??ß?
> Wäre sehr froh und dankbar wenn mir das bitte jemand erklären könnte!
> ...


Keines von beiden ist Besser !!!
hab selber auch eine Gebrechen Hexe und besitze beide Sets
im PVE trage ich Zauberschlag und PVP Schlachtenzauber

Eindeutiges JA für Zauberschlag auch wenn Du Schneider bist, denn der Setbonus ist wirklich nice und proct auch relativ oft. Und im PVE, selbst in heroischen instanzen oder Raids Kara, Gruul kommt man als Hexe auch mit 8K HP gut zurrecht.


----------



## Genomchen (21. August 2007)

Also, ich liste dir mal die Stats für die Sachen, bin selber Gebrechen/Schatten Hexer.

Schlachtezauberset:
Hose: 
+42 Ausdauer             
+27 Intelligenz                         
+46 Zauberschade                    
+2 Sockel                                
Kapuze: 
+43 Ausdauer
+28 Intelligenz
+43 Zauberschaden
+2 Sockel

Zauberschlagset:
Hose: 
+12 Ausdauer
+8 Intelligenz
+22 Zaubertrefferwertung
+26 Kritische Zaubertrefferwertung
+46 Zauberschaden
+3 Sockel

Kapuze: 
+16 Ausdauer
+12 Intelligenz
+16 Zaubertrefferwertung
+24 Kritische Zaubertrefferwertung
+46 Zauberschaden
+3 Sockel

So, das wären die Stats. Wenn ich zu wählen hätte, würde ich mich sofort fürs Zauberschlagset entcheiden. Du hast zwar weniger Ausdauer, aber dafür sehr gute Stats und einen Sockel mehr. Du machst mit dem Zauberschlagset definitiv mehr DMG. Aber es ist ne Entscheidungsfrage. Ich würd sagen Schlachtenzauberset ist eher was für PVP und Zauberschlagsset ist mehr für PVE.

Viel Spass beim entscheiden^^


----------



## Lightsun (21. August 2007)

Habt vielen Dank!!! Ich hatte mir so etwas schon gedacht, aber dabei sehr unsicher!!
Ich hatte eigentlich schon entschieden mir die Zauberschlag Sachen zu holen, jedenfalls zuerst. Jetzt bin ich sicher und sollte ich dann noch Zeit und Gold haben kann ich mir die Schlachtenzauber Sachen noch zusammen farmen. Falls nicht Lvl 80 vorher kommt!^^


----------



## Narathas (22. August 2007)

Edit: Hatte versehentlichg die falsche Ansicht drinnen und hab darum euere Beiträge nicht gesehen, sry -.-


----------

